# Hey, what would you pick?!



## bottlekid76 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey all,

 I was thinking about something... if you could pick _One_ bottle that you could add to your collection, that centerpiece, what would it be?

 I know we all collect different types of bottles, and i'm not meaning for this to be a monetary decision, but if there was that certain bottle you'd dream of having in your collection, what would your choice be? 

 I think it would be fun to hear what everyones choice would be to add that one great bottle to your collection. It could be expensive or inexpensive, rare beyond words or one you just never have had a shot at that may or may not be affordable. Now it must be a bottle that _does_ exist, or is known. Not like a cobalt Kelly's or Drake's for example. Although wouldn't that be something?! lol

 So..... ? []

 ~Tim


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's the ultimate dream bottle of this Long Branch NJ collector.. I got to touch it and hold it back in spring.. I still feel tingling in my fingertips when I think about the day I got to hold this bottle.. I hope you all know what I mean.. [8D]


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2012)

Since I already have my Most Prized I think it would be this cobalt A.A. Snyder Indain Hair Restorer...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 17, 2012)

I would kinda like this one...[]


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 18, 2012)

Dark Puce open pontiled Randall & Co Monument Square Balt. torpedo soda......... its been tied up in a couple western collections since the 60s... i'd like to bring it home to Baltimore....

 Chris


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmm, I can think of quite a few.

 It HAS to exist, but no one has ever seen one.  A quart hutchinson soda, from Detroit.
 Bill


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 18, 2012)

[] open pontiled d.r. Geogehans scrofula cure


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmm, one bottle... Someone told me they dug a shard of a pontiled medicine from Bloomfield NJ... That would be my #1 that I know exists!

 If we're talking dream bottles, I'd like to imagine there's a pontiled squat from Orange... The town was founded in 1806 and it covered ALL of the Oranges during the pontil age, so I'm amazed no one has even seen a shard of one!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jul 18, 2012)

One of these but in better condition.


----------



## Conch times (Jul 18, 2012)

Amber D T Sweeny Key West Fla. bottle would be my holy graill of bottles!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 18, 2012)

Any Bottle from Deal, NJ


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jul 18, 2012)

Cobalt Half-Pint


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 18, 2012)

A Florida Amber Coke like this one.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 19, 2012)

Mark's Vaughn's bottle would be mine. Does glass get any purtier?[]


----------



## driftwood (Jul 19, 2012)

I guess mine would have to be a dark green Saratoga type bottle embossed; " PONCE DE LEON SPRING WATER ST AUGUSTINE FLA"


----------



## PASodas (Jul 19, 2012)

Currently searching for this one . . .

 photo compliments of:
 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABShowBottle.aspx?Bottle=51409AC&Firm_Number=51409


----------



## probe buster (Jul 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> One of these but in better condition.


 
 Yep, I agree. The Holy Grail for any Western glass collector. While we're at it, order three up for me: green, olive and amber!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 19, 2012)

That's a tuffy.  I would take the one in the middle...







 and then I could sell it to get all the other ones I really want.  []


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Some killer bottles! You guys rock! That saloon soda is amazing Charles. Never seen or heard of it before. You guys sure have picked some real beauties. Great bottles guys and thanks for showing the pics. Matt, Jimbo, you haven't posted yours? []

 Chris, you're a soda guy like me and what a killer that would be huh. I hope you're able to get it one day man.

 That hunt and drive to find that one we are looking for really is something. It's hard to explain i've found to friends that don't collect. All they ever seem to see is dollar signs. I'm not really sure what it is that draws us to the old pieces of glass. It's funny when you can't seem to understand how others sometimes don't share that crazy addiction we have. Most friends of mine think they're pretty cool but they don't have that draw to them that most of us that collect have. Sometimes I wonder what it is that drives us on these. I think a love of the history really plays a big part in it. So many people collect so many different things. There are people that collect ashtrays, badges, license plates, you name it. I think for me I really enjoy the crudity of glassmaking from an era that will never be seen again. The hunt or search for that particular bottle you collect really gets in your blood. Most people you can't explain it to and alot of times it's not even worth trying. Whether digging one, finding one at an antique mall, flea market, bottle show, or the interent, it's so nice to find a bottle that you have been wanting for so long. I've been pretty fortunate to pick up quite a bit of stuff I collect from other collectors. All of these things together make this a great hobby that's alot of fun and very rewarding and satisfying. You meet alot of great people along the way that share that same feeling we get from a great bottle. Good luck guys and I hope you all find what you are looking for. []

 ~Tim


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 20, 2012)

a cobalt pontiled squat from rochester minnesota!


----------



## ratbastard (Jul 21, 2012)

this is the bottle i want most for my collection.  arola's hutch from republic mi. my local area. the one in this photo the owner won't part with it and he's not even a bottle collector. says it washed up on his lawn about 5 years ago. hard to find bottle. someday i hope to acquire one


----------



## madman (Jul 21, 2012)

HERES ONE I WOULD PICK


----------



## riverdiver (Jul 26, 2012)

Dang Joe if I knew that was your dream bottle I could have sold you mine...but alas it is already gone and has been for 10 years now...


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been thinking about it a lot and Im having a hard time choosing one!  I guess it would have to be a colored New London Glass Works Flask, green, teal?  Idk, pontiled for sure...


----------



## jkinney720 (Aug 2, 2012)

CASSINS BITTERS in emerald green hands down would be a dream bottle.


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine would be the large swamp cure with the gator on it..JAMIE


----------



## madman (Aug 3, 2012)

yep jamie that is a good one!


----------



## texasdigger (Aug 4, 2012)

I recently got to hold all three of these bottles, and have my pic taken while doing it.  My heart was thumping!  It was one of the collest bottle moments ever.  I also got to hold the cobalt fish bitters that day.  I will never forget it.

 As far as my dream....amber iron pontiled "Robertson's Tonic Stomach Bitters/Austin, Texas".   It is good to dream.



> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> That's a tuffy.  I would take the one in the middle...
> 
> ...


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 4, 2012)

I collect inks but this home town sue would be nice.
  Bill


----------

